# Game #29: Phoenix Suns (13-15) @ Los Angeles Clippers (8-22) - 12/26



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oops. Thought we played later. Down 33-18 at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

81-78, Clips over 11 mins to play.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Great game, but Phoenix really needs help on the boards. Pietrus is going to be a fan favorite.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns lost 108-103. They're missing Carter to say the least, considering he'd be replacing J-Rich's scoring. That and they suck right now >_>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

How many centers does it take to win the rebounding battle with a team? It's more than 3.

Here's another one: If you were given the choice between the ENTIRE starting 5 for the Suns and Griffin/Jordan combo for deciding which group would have more rebounds in a game, who would you choose? That's right Griffin/Jordan had more rebounds than the ENTIRE starting 5 combined!


----------

